# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Human growth hormone for rehabing a bad injury

## buzzer

I don't know alot about human growth hormone and wanted to know anybody advice and previous experience in using hgh in aiding recovery from a accident. I work as a heavy duty mechanic and was crushed between a forklift and mobile crane and suffered 13 right rib fractures, fracture distal clavical(collar bone as it enters shoulder), crushed shoulder causing major swelling and bruising of shoulder(especially trapezoid) and well as bruised ribs in left rib cage and all over upper body. This accident happed in late october 2008. I currently have have low, mid and upper back and neck pain, rib pain and periodic spasming, minor right shoulder pain and left shoulder pain in the joint and rotator, trapezoid pain and neck muscle pain which I'm told is the trapezoid. MRI's were done on whole body and show very minor low and mid back herniations, healing collar bone fracture in left shoulder and very very minor tear and cyst in right shoulder. It's been five months and I'm still in pain but getting better very slowly and was wonder if hgh would help with healing and muscle damage and whether a certain steroid maybe can help. I have know experience with hgh or steroids but was told about hgh from somebody in my fultime physio program. Thanks

----------


## JimInAK

I've been taking a small amount of HGH daily (2 units per day), primarily to supplement my natural production because of my age (50 years old). Minor injuries seem to heal quickly and my joints feel much stronger now. Overall, I have had a good experience with HGH and would very likely keep taking it if I were unfortunate enough to sustain a serious injury.

----------


## buzzer

I'm 32 years old and am left with alot of pain all over upper body. You don't know how much or what kind I should take, price isn't really a issue but how much does hgh cost apx. By the way i live in Canada. Thanks

----------


## BIG_TRUCK

Perfect _Healing stack_

Atleast 4 months GH 3-5 IU's / Day
Weeks 1-8 Anavar - 30mgs/Day 
Weeks 1-14 Deca - 200mgs/Week
Weeks 1-15 Test- 150mgs/Week

----------


## buzzer

Are pills or injections better when using test or deca and is pituitary growth hormone the same or close to the same as hgh?

----------


## Silver-Bolt

> Are pills or injections better when using test or deca and is pituitary growth hormone the same or close to the same as hgh?


PGH is not the same as HGH. Completely different amino chain. True HGH has to be injected. There are no oral forms of GH. HGH is a sub-Q injection and Test is an IM injection. Do your homework before you indulge in either.

----------


## jc77x

Im trying the same thing to see If I can heal some nagging injuries.........I was lucky enough to get my HRT Doc to order it for me.......but only perscribed 1iu ...6 days on 1 day off...but from what I understand the pharmacutical stuff is more potent then the black market stuff....plus you know what your getting...whos knows about the black market stuff.......Cost for me is going to average about $400-$500 depending on whether I get it in the Liquid preloaded pen form or the Vials....Guess I can always get some cheaper black market stuff to up the dose if Im not satisfied

----------


## kickinit

Would this help with a lingering back injury?

----------


## jc77x

Depending on what it is.........Probably wont help bone Issues.....but should help soft tissue, Ligament or Tendon Issues

----------


## kickinit

2 Herniated discs and also degrenerated disc syndrome.

----------


## Dobie-BOY

All I will say is that I damaged the cartilage under my knee cap do to excessive weight during leg exercises WHILE ON GH! I dropped the juice cuz of the injury and maintained 1.3 iu a day of gh for three months praying for my knees to get better. No such luck. Added a little test and 500 mgs a week of deca and three weeks later I have aAbsolutely NO pain. My first leg day in three months was yesterday. I didn't push it too hard, but I loaded 8 plates per side on the leg press for 12 reps with 0 pain. I LOVE DECA!!

----------


## Pac Man

Deca is great for injuries. It just puts a load of water into the joints. So although it may not be actually healing it directly, it lubricates and gives more room to play and heal naturally.
More cushioning = less impact.
BTW, you might want to look into nonsurgical decompression therapy. Combined with Deca I would expect to see awesome results. This would be for herniated disc, bulges and DDD

----------


## kickinit

hummm just got to try and get some deca legally now, hummmmm.

----------


## buzzer

Because of my injury I'm only able to do light exercise and plus I'm getting fat from being at home injured for 6 months( I'm 6'2" 190LBS but I have large love handles, weak core and big belly rest of me is thin) I'm basically doing very light shoulder exercises right now 3 days a weak and some core work. A friend of mine said if I take deca and test and I'm not working out hard I'll just get fat. Can I take anavar to get rid of mid section fat and gain strength by itself while working out very light then move deca, test and gh? Not sure what to do my buddy who takes roids only has limited expierence and has only used Diabol and Deca once. Thanks

----------


## Silver-Bolt

> Because of my injury I'm only able to do light exercise and plus I'm getting fat from being at home injured for 6 months( I'm 6'2" 190LBS but I have large love handles, weak core and big belly rest of me is thin) I'm basically doing very light shoulder exercises right now 3 days a weak and some core work. A friend of mine said if I take deca and test and I'm not working out hard I'll just get fat. Can I take anavar to get rid of mid section fat and gain strength by itself while working out very light then move deca, test and gh? Not sure what to do my buddy who takes roids only has limited expierence and has only used Diabol and Deca once. Thanks


Buzz,
You are better off laying off the gear until you can at least consistantly do cardio. Work on your diet and get your body used to eating clean. You will be ready to hit when you are healthy. I am coming off of bicep repair surgery. Loss tone and got fat laying around. Once I was able to start back to the gym I bounced back fairly quickly. Mucle has a great memory and will rebound.

----------


## rc51honda

actually they GH on oral strips now

----------


## rc51honda

kickin it you gotta see or talk to a HRT doctor

----------


## jamie-laws

Proper nutrition is an important component for recovery of muscle injury. In the long-term, foods with anti-inflammatory properties not only enhance recovery, but help to prevent recurrence of injury. So Eat well for recovery.

----------


## Vettester

The graveyard is officially open! :Dead Rose:

----------


## Times Roman

> actually they GH on oral strips now


how does that work? the molecular weight of HGH is crazy large (22,000) vs test (288) and from everything i read will not absorb into skin or mucos membrane. Additionally, it is an extremely fragile molecule and breaks down when mixed with a carrier (dmso, for example)

so I am very curious about oral strips.

can you provide additional information?

OK. did some research. as I suspected. these "strips" contain NO HGH, but instead are secretagues, which are supposed to stimulate the pituatary and hypothalmus into producing more HGH. this is a "NO-GO" product, as we all know that secretagues work minimally, need to be cycled, and if you don't, your body becomes used to it and ends up ignoring.

Product information:
"GHRP-2 The products that exist on the market today that produce the same results are with injection. This new product, HGH Strips, is taken orally through strips that are placed on the back of the toungue. HGH Strips is scientifically developed with GHRP-2 (Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide-2), L-Lysine, L-Argenin and L-Valine which amino acids are specifics for increasing the natural production of GH (Growth Hormone) by the anterior pituitary deep inside the brain; also called Somatotropin, it influences in growth of cells, bones, muscles and organs throughout the body. HGH Strips helps to increasing the levels of IGF-1 (Insulin like Growth Factor-1 is a metabolite of human growth hormone) rise; a natural anabolic growth factor molecule. Studies have found that IGF-1 has increased lean body mass, reduced fat, built up bone and muscle tissue, it may even regenerate nerve tissues and boost the immune system. Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide - 2 (GHRP2) Is a synthetic six amino acid peptide that has robustly potent properties. GHRPs are a small family of peptides acting at the pituitary and the hypothalamus to release Growth hormone (GH) through the activation of a specific, G protein-coupled receptor. 
5mg/vail "

----------


## EarthRebuilder

> Perfect _Healing stack_
> 
> Atleast 4 months GH 3-5 IU's / Day
> Weeks 1-8 Anavar - 30mgs/Day 
> Weeks 1-14 Deca - 200mgs/Week
> Weeks 1-15 Test- 150mgs/Week


Hey Big Truck,

I have a chronic back injury that resulted from a snowboarding accident almost 2 years ago. I was happy to come across this thread and find this stack you recommended. I am a healthy guy with a pretty extensive history of fitness and weight training but unfortunately I have been out of commission with the current state of my back. I have no experience with these substances but I think it could really help my body recover from this chronic soft tissue injury. I work manual labor and I don't get much rest so the last few years has been a cycle of perceived improvement followed by a flair up. I am 26 and eat a whole foods diet. 

I was hoping you could elaborate on your protocol for this healing stack and provide details on what brands to purchase and what websites to order from. Any additional insight would be greatly appreciate. Cheers

----------


## lovbyts

> how does that work? the molecular weight of HGH is crazy large (22,000) vs test (288) and from everything i read will not absorb into skin or mucos membrane. Additionally, it is an extremely fragile molecule and breaks down when mixed with a carrier (dmso, for example)
> 
> so I am very curious about oral strips.
> 
> can you provide additional information?
> 
> *OK. did some research. as I suspected. these "strips" contain NO HGH, but instead are secretagues, which are supposed to stimulate the pituatary and hypothalmus into producing more HGH. this is a "NO-GO" product, as we all know that secretagues work minimally, need to be cycled, and if you don't, your body becomes used to it and ends up ignoring.*
> 
> Product information:
> ...


There you go ^^^^ Thanks for saving me the trouble of having to do the research and write it up. I had no doubt it was nothing more than a booster at best.

OP, DONT make the mistake most people do and do whatever your friend says. Stick around and do more learning and research. If you can get a RX for HGH I say go for it. It wont hurt for sure but it's still not a miracle cure. The deca helps some people with joint pain due to the extra water cushion as mentioned.

----------


## j2048b

Have any of u with nagging injuries researched tb-500 or bpc-157? Both have been researched to heal ligiment and catrlidge damage.... Bpc-157 might be the way to go, cheaper than gh...

----------

